# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Özbekşstan Nüfus ve Sosyal Hayat

## ceydaaa

27.6 milyona varan Özbekistan nüfûsunu 60 kadar farklı etnik grup meydana getirir. Nüfûsun % 71,4ünü Özbekler, % 10.8ini Ruslar, % 4ünü Kazaklar, % 3,9unu Tacikler, % 9.9unu diğer etnik gruplar meydana getirir. Şehirleşme hızlı olmasına rağmen, Özbeklerin dörtte üçü kırsal kesimde oturur. Orta Asyanın en büyük yerleşim merkezi olan Taşkentte en çok yaşayan etnik grup Ruslardır. Özbekistanın en önemli şehirleri Semerkand, Buhara, Hive ve Hokanddır.

Özbekistanda eğitim ve kültür




Rusyanın etkisi olmasına rağmen büyük gelişme göstermiştir. Taşkent Üniversitesi 1920de kurulmuştur. Günümüzde üniversite sayısı 46ya ulaşmıştır. Orta öğretimin mecburi olduğu Özbekistanda okuma-yazma oranı % 100e yakındır. Özbekistan üniversiteleri büyük bilim merkezleridir.


Ruslar, Özbekistanı ele geçirdikten sonra 
Türklerdeki millî şuuru ve dîne olan bağlılığı ortadan kaldırmak için bütün her şeylerini seferber ettiler. Bunun için baskının dışında kullanılan en yaygın metod Ruslaştırma metoduydu. Ruslaştırma metodu ise önce Rus dilini çok yaygın hâle getirmek şeklinde yürütüldü. Fakat bunlara rağmen Müslüman Türkler inançlarını ve millî duygularını kaybetmediler.Özbekistanın bağımsızlığını îlân etmesinden sonra dînî yasaklar kaldırıldı ve birçok câmi, mescit ve medrese açıldı ve dînî faaliyetler belirgin bir şekilde arttı.

Özbekistanın Semekand ve Buhara şehirleri târih boyunca ilim ve kültür merkezi olmuştur. Bunun tesirleri günümüzde hâlâ devam etmektedir. Bu şehirlerde; Birûnî, Uluğ Bey, Kâdızâde-i Rûmî, Ali Şir Nevâî, Gıyâseddîn Cemşid Kâşî eş-Şirâzî, Ubeydullah-ı Ahrâr, Necmeddîn-i Kübrâ gibi âlim ve ilim adamları yetişmiştir.

----------

